# Dry start moss problem



## Cieran Johnson (15 Oct 2016)

I've just started a new aquascape using the dry start method. I blended moss with water and natural yoghurt and painted it onto my wood. I'm misting the moss with water with fertiliser in and covering the tank with cling film.

I'm having to remove the cling film and mist the tank 3, 4 even 5 times daily as the moss in some parts seems to be drying out quickly?

Is something wrong or is this normal?


----------



## foxfish (15 Oct 2016)

You might not have enough humidity in the tank, opening the top 5 times a day wont help but adding a heat source inside will.
You need really high humidity, as long as you have some water in the tank & the top is sealed it will be humid but if you keep the tank warmer than the surrounding air, you will get maximum effect.


----------



## Staticrzr (15 Oct 2016)

and how to keep warm inside the tank?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





Cieran Johnson said:


> I'm misting the moss with water with fertiliser in


I'd probably stop adding the fertiliser, mosses don't need it and it may be causing osmotic burn. 





foxfish said:


> You need really high humidity, as long as you have some water in the tank & the top is sealed it will be humid but if you keep the tank warmer than the surrounding air, you will get maximum effect.


Dry start method is a bit of a misnomer, it is wet start method but without the water covering the plants.





Staticrzr said:


> and how to keep warm inside the tank?


Sit it on a heat mat, they sell them for "<vivariums">. It can be a low wattage, you just need the internal temperature to be warmer than the ambient temperature.

cheers Darrel


----------

